# I think I really screwed up



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I was oh so close with tagging the bull of my dreams and then I turned around and let two very respectable bucks walk away that I'm starting to regret in doing so. At least I got some pictures and video of them to remind me of the fact. 
All in all, it was an incredible 4 days of deer and elk hunting.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of fun! This is the BEST time of year. Best of luck as the adventures continue.————-SS


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Did you seriously let a couple stinking bucks ruin my chance to look at some Pie?!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Did you seriously let a couple stinking bucks ruin my chance to look at some Pie?!


Mr. Pie has gone deep into hiding. I did locate a new bull the Sunday before the opener which is a real dandy. 
He became my new #1.
Unfortunately I had already schedule vacation to start on the following Wed. after the opener, so I could take advantage of the new early season rifle deer hunt. It was a killer having to sit out the first four days of the elk hunt, knowing their was a bull like that in the area.
Luck would have it, for me at least. With the bad weather that came in and dumped snow, nobody had seen the bull until my FIL saw it right at dark Tues. night.
I was right in that same canyon the next morning but the bull had moved into the next canyon and one of my wife's cousins husband killed it.
He's a heck of a bull.

Here's the video of the bull in all his glory I took the week before the hunt.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Holy smokes!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Goodness...

Why do you only find the little guys? 

That bull. Wow.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

The nice thing is that you have some video and pictures to always remind you of the mistakes you made. :neutral:


I've got a picture of a beautiful 4x4 buck in the velvet from a muzzy hunt in 2008. It was less than 100 yards, and just sat there looking at me long enough to take my pack off, dig out the camera, and snap some pics. I never took a shot -- I was hunting an area I'd never hunted before and was worried about packing a deer out. So I let him walk.

On my hike out, I found I was right close to road. It would have been a simple pack out.

I look at that picture all the time.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

My goodness...


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Wowser! Any pics of that bull on the dirt ridge?


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Is anybody else having issues seeing the youtube links posted? There have been several that I haven't been able to see lately... which is terrible because I'm missing out great pictures.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

WOW!!!!

Ridge, this is an open bull unit right?!?!?!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I won't say you screwed up, a guy can only do what he can do. I would have probably driven the 5 hours Friday night and then driven back home Sunday. At least you get to see these amazing critters and kill a lot of them. You are good at what you do.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Packout said:


> I won't say you screwed up, a guy can only do what he can do. I would have probably driven the 5 hours Friday night and then driven back home Sunday. At least you get to see these amazing critters and kill a lot of them. You are good at what you do.


I actually was committed in helping T. Y.'s boy on his spike hunt opening weekend. That snow storm sure didn't help.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone want to guess on score? I did put a tape on it.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> I actually was committed in helping T. Y.'s boy on his spike hunt opening weekend. That snow storm sure didn't help.


Well that is why you are a good man. At least you can stare a 36" wide giant while you sip some hot chocolate to ease your pain. Tell T.Y. he owes you dinner at a minimum.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Those beams and fronts! I'd like to see some better side views of that bull but he's stunning.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Anyone want to guess on score? I did put a tape on it.


385 + or - 5


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> ridgetop said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want to guess on score? I did put a tape on it.
> ...


Yup, I was gonna say 395 + or - 5

I say he's 403"


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

caddis8 said:


> Is anybody else having issues seeing the youtube links posted? There have been several that I haven't been able to see lately... which is terrible because I'm missing out great pictures.


Youtube links have been broken for me since the forum upgrade this past spring. They all look like this:

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=133341&stc=1&d=1539715990

The Administrators couldn't give less of a @#[email protected] about it though. (note I said admin's... our Mods are great! Sadly they cant do anything about this)

-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

ridgetop said:


> Anyone want to guess on score? I did put a tape on it.


395+


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Not only is that bull a giant, he's beautiful. Almost perfectly symmetrical from what I can tell. Congrats to the hunter. Did you give some advice to the hunter Ridge, or did he find it himself?


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

392-


that beast is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


do you have more pics of him on the ground?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

hunting777 said:


> 392-
> 
> that beast is BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> 
> do you have more pics of him on the ground?


No I don't have any field photos.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

My guess on his size is HUGE!!!!!

Bang! Bang! Bang! -8/-


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

a general unit 390 bull..and multiple 340 class bulls am I missing something here???. regardless beautiful bull ridgetop thanks for sharing


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’m terrible at guessing scores down to the inch. But I would feel safe saying he’s bigger than 375 and less than 390. Goof might have him pegged pretty darn close. 

Regardless, that is a shooter bull anywhere I could ever dream about hunting. What a specimen!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I think he's a bit narrower than "average" for that caliber of a bull, like closer to 40" inside instead of +45". I think he's a solid 380" and I wouldn't be shocked if it was 400".


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

So does any techy person have any idea how to fix it? I'm really missing out. Sitting at work. 12 degrees at my house the other morning and had 3" of snow. Critters are going to be moving.....and I'm stuck working.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

caddis8 said:


> So does any techy person have any idea how to fix it? I'm really missing out. Sitting at work. 12 degrees at my house the other morning and had 3" of snow. Critters are going to be moving.....and I'm stuck working.


The Youtube video on the first page isn't working? Works for me.

And WOWSA! Thats a lot of bull!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

caddis8 said:


> So does any techy person have any idea how to fix it? I'm really missing out. Sitting at work. 12 degrees at my house the other morning and had 3" of snow. Critters are going to be moving.....and I'm stuck working.


You can go directly to YouTube and search for " king bull" . That should work.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks. Every YouTube video posted is blank like DallanC's image showed. Very unfortunate.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

caddis8 said:


> Thanks. Every YouTube video posted is blank like DallanC's image showed. Very unfortunate.


Click on the YouTube heading above where the video should be. This should open the video in another window. Not as nice as viewing it embedded, but nicer than having to search the title on YouTube.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

That is one gorgeous bull!!!!!!!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Well ridgetop, what does he score?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Took a break from the family vacation to drool over that video again and then actually run my numbers estimates. I ended up at 376" with several conservative choices, that being optimistic instead would have put him at 385". Regardless, he simply has "it"


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> Well ridgetop, what does he score?


Well johny had it pretty close.
before the bull was killed, I would have bet anyone an elk steak dinner the bull scored 380"+
but with his very narrow 35" inside spread, which made his main beams shorter than they appear. (52" & 53")
We scored the bull at 374"
Definitely a once in a lifetime bull.
I have a hunch this could be ole "whaletail" from last year.

Look at the last years pictures and how his right main beam hooks inward like this years bull.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Is 374 gross or net?


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Holy crap, that thing's dad has to have been a moose!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> Well johny had it pretty close.
> before the bull was killed, I would have bet anyone an elk steak dinner the bull scored 380"+
> but with his very narrow 35" inside spread, which made his main beams shorter than they appear. (52" & 53")
> We scored the bull at 374"
> ...


I was actually wondering if this might have been Working last night.

Wow, 35" inside?! That is a bit narrower than I was thinking (I gave him 38") so I'm guessing I over did his 5ths.

Nice! I love getting to see these pics and especially when we can have some follow through to see how close our guesses are.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey, clicking on the heading worked!!!! Holy Crap that's a lot of bull. That's a beauty- who cares about what he scores. He has it! Shoot every day of the week. Twice on Saturday.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Now I remember that bull. Cool stuff! He’s a stud. As Johnny said, he has “it.” Just a giant, once in a lifetime type bull. (For most of us)


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Is 374 gross or net?


That would be gross, nets mid 360s


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

He is a Nunce in a lifetime bull for most of us. I doubt most of us will never kill a bull that big-- but luckily most of us will kill a lot that scores a 10. I bet Ridge's cousin thinks he scores a 10! haha


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> That would be gross, nets mid 360s


Nets are for fishermen. That is such an amazing bull. Had one 6x7 go through camp this year, pretty good bull, but not a bull like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

'Net' is for B&C....^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Very, very cool bull ridge! Continually amazed at your ability to find mature critters year in and year out. I know you spend wayyyy more time looking for them than most, it speaks to your passion! Personally, I'm still looking for my first elk kill, and seeing something like that would really make me pause to calculate my ability of getting the monster off the mountain!:mrgreen:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome bull! He's more than I ever expect to shoot. Let me know how tasty he is...:grin:


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> 'Net' is for B&C....^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Oh I realize that. Gross, net, blah blah blah. Great bull. If I shoot a big deer and he's 200" but nets at 195, he's a 200" buck. 350 bull nets out at 328 7/16", it's a 350.

Nets are for fisherman.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

ridgetop said:


> That would be gross, nets mid 360s


Any pics of the bucks you let walk?


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Way cool video...great Bull thanks for sharing


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Any pics of the bucks you let walk?


They're posted in the "having second thoughts" thread on page 2.


----------

